# total depravity?



## nonconformist (May 16, 2005)

I have been studying total depravity and am wondering if i am still polluted,by the faith preachers and the charismatics? I realize before we get born again we are totally depraved, and know all the scriptures,but what about after the new birth,and the scriptures that get abused by the faith preachers? new creation,righteousness of Christ,mind of Christ,etc etc


----------



## turmeric (May 17, 2005)

You could read Anthony Hoekema's book on the nature of man, wish I could remember the title. After Charismatic Evanjellyfishness, we usually have to re-do our view of man's nature, sin, and sanctification. I've been doing this for over a year & it isn't done yet. Does anyone remember the title of Hoekema's book?


----------



## Myshkin (May 17, 2005)

"Created in God's Image", Anthony Hoekema


----------



## turmeric (May 17, 2005)

Thanks!:bigsmile:


----------



## nonconformist (May 17, 2005)

thanks brothers and sisters,somone from another board mentioned that i need to learn reformed sanctification better,that might be were the confusion is coming from


----------



## Jeremy (May 17, 2005)

This passage might help.

'I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in teh flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.' "“Galatians 2:20

Paul was talking about how through faith in Christ as our propitiation, His Holy Spirit lives in us and can do so because of Christ's sacrifice. We are acceptable before God in even though we are sinners because of Him.

Look at Ephesians 2:14-16 where Paul talks about this as well. 

J

[Edited on 5-18-2005 by Jeremy]


----------



## Arch2k (May 18, 2005)

We are NOT totally depraved as Christians in the sense that we can NOW do things that are righteous (although not perfectly righteous) because of Christ's power, and Christian Liberty. 

However, in a sense we are Totally Depraved in that sin still creeps into every facet of ourselves, and no part of us is left untainted by sin.

Thanks be to God that someday we will be resurrected to the perfect image of the Son, and the curse of Sin in this life will be completely lifted from our experiences.


----------



## nonconformist (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> We are NOT totally depraved as Christians in the sense that we can NOW do things that are righteous (although not perfectly righteous) because of Christ's power, and Christian Liberty.
> 
> However, in a sense we are Totally Depraved in that sin still creeps into every facet of ourselves, and no part of us is left untainted by sin.
> ...


That sounds right.Does that mean our physical nature is totally depraved but our spirit is a new creation?


----------



## andreas (May 21, 2005)

Regeneration is not the removal nor the changing of anything within the sinner; It is the addition of something to the sinner. The new birth is the impartation of the new nature.Before rebirth we have a sinful nature inherited from our parents. When we are born again, we receive from God His nature, a spiritual nature.
"Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises: that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature.2 Peter 1:4

Since we have two natures,we have the constant fight between them.The spirit lusts against the flesh and the flesh against the spirit.

andreas.


----------



## nonconformist (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andreas_
> Regeneration is not the removal nor the changing of anything within the sinner; It is the addition of something to the sinner. The new birth is the impartation of the new nature.Before rebirth we have a sinful nature inherited from our parents. When we are born again, we receive from God His nature, a spiritual nature.
> "Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises: that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature.2 Peter 1:4
> 
> ...


Now I am starting to understant exactly, keneth copeland the other night was preaching against this truth.I think I will take the interpretation from the apostle Paul and the time tested calvinists far above the perfect holiness interpretation.thanks Andreas


----------

